

HTML5 Boilerplate v4.0.0 - necolas
http://html5boilerplate.com/#v4.0.0

======
quarterto
Let's have a moment's silence for our dear departed friend, #fe57a1.

~~~
gulbrandr
I beg your pardon?

~~~
masklinn
One interesting feature of html boilerplate was that, in its CSS, it set the
background color of selected text to #fe57a1 (hot pink). For the longest time,
it was a pretty easy way to identify an HB-based site as many developers
didn't customize text selection. It also looked rather neat.

For some reason, they've removed it in v4.

~~~
mmanfrin
What a strangely fascinating now-arcane bit of internet lore.

------
vacipr
They have also released Mobile Boilerplate v4.0.0 for mobile app development.
<http://html5boilerplate.com/mobile/>

------
illicium
Bring back the hot pink selection background color!

~~~
lukifer
Don't even joke about that. Ugh.

------
tzaman
One would think there's not much left to be done when it comes to the
boilerplate, but these guys prove there is.

------
gilini
Without getting into code changes, I'm glad to see they abandoned that
childish theme the whole project had.

Gratz on the release

------
monsterix
Splendid work guys, but I am still unhappy that you guys closed the Google
group around it.

Will check out the updates shortly.

~~~
risratorn
The suggestion to use Stackoverflow as support channel is a good decision imho

~~~
pbhjpbhj
Doesn't that mean you can't garner opinions or ask slightly open questions
though?

------
treelovinhippie
"The web's most popular front-end template". With the popularity of Bootstrap,
this claim seems unbelievable.

~~~
necolas
Bootstrap isn't a template. It's a complete UI framework/toolkit.

~~~
andybak
Which works nicely alongside Boilerplate: initializr.com

------
pjmo
Very nice, will have to check this out for the project I'm starting today.
Sick of using Bootstrap to demo when I usually change everything. Just need
some boilerplate instead.

------
binarydreams
Nice work on the new site design, really clean and neat!

------
nulluk
Glad to see this stripped right back down again to a useful state, it started
to get very verbose & noisey

------
printer
Maybe it needs a little more work. I've got a "Unhandled DOMException:
SYNTAX_ERR" in jQuery. And "plugins.js" and "main.js" are loaded twice.

Also: I'm on Opera and get a lot of CSS errors. Some are strange: "-o-opacity
is an unknown property".

~~~
necolas
The jQuery-related error seems to be an upstream bug -
<http://my.opera.com/community/forums/topic.dml?id=1513672>

I don't see plugins.js and main.js loading twice. And that CSS warning can
only come from other tabs you had open as we don't include any `-o-` prefixed
code in the CSS.

~~~
dmethvin
I think these are all Opera quirks. It is saying there are _unhandled_
exceptions when all the ones it identified are inside a try/catch. It looks
the -o- warnings are coming from the internal feature detects that we use in
jQuery 1.8, we really can't avoid those without browser sniffing.

------
agscala
I love this project. It's everything that I'll never remember on my own and
more.

------
calvin
When will the changelog be updated?

<https://github.com/h5bp/html5-boilerplate/wiki/changelog>

------
SkyMarshal
There's also Yeoman in the works, which appears to be a more ambitious H5BP,
but by the same people:

<http://yeoman.io/>

------
wzhack
Are there some famous projects that I can see concrete examples of use of this
this project? This seems pretty cool but I still couldn't get it.

~~~
th
You usually won't know a web page is actually using H5BP, especially without
looking at the source.

Two websites using it: <http://creativecommons.org/>,
<http://www.barackobama.com/>

~~~
masklinn
> You usually won't know a web page is actually using H5BP, especially without
> looking at the source.

One of the ways to know, before the new release which sadly kills it, was that
many sites didn't customize the default hot pink text-selection background
color.

Select text and get hot pink? You knew it was the boilerplate.

~~~
pav3l
Also I imagine many wouldn't customize 404 too much

~~~
masklinn
The 404 you usually had to hook in yourself depending on your server &
framework, so that was way less likely.

------
MatthewPhillips
What does Google Analytics have to do with html5?

~~~
Jgrubb
It's boilerplate. It's sensible to assume that sites might use GA, and their
snippet is more optimized than the stock one Google gives you, IIRC. It's not
difficult to delete.

